
Why Wordpress sucks and you should probably stop using it - kiraleighleigh
https://hackernoon.com/this-is-why-wordpress-sucks-and-you-should-probably-stop-using-it-v697y30v7
======
spraveenitpro
Another poorly written article on Hackernoon.

